# لماذا الصليب بالذات ؟



## koki1410 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*لماذا الصليب بالذات *​ 

*


هل كانت عملية الفداء على الصليب صدفة ام خطة ؟​ 


لماذا اختار السيد المسيح الصليب بالذات لاتمام عملية الفداء ؟​ 


لماذا لم يمت موتة اخرى مثل ان يموت موتة طبيعية او بالرجم او بقطع الرأس او بالحرق او بأى وسيلة من وسائل العذابات المأدية للموت ؟​ 


لقد كانت عملية الفداء خطة مسبقة منذ قديم الازل و اختيار الصليب بالذات كان له ​ 
العديد من الاسباب و منها :​ 


اذا مات السيد المسيح موتة طبيعية : فأصبح انسان عادى مثل باقى البشر ولكن عملية الفداء كانت لابد ان يكون فيها سفك دم .


اذا مات السيد المسيح مرجوما : فسوف تتفتت اعضاء الكنيسة و لا يوجد فى هذة الموتة سفك دم ايضا .​ 


اذا مات بقطع الرقبة (يوجد سفك دم ) : فهذا يدل على انفصال الكنيسة عن اللة و هذة لم تكن خطة اللة المسبقة فكانت خطتة الصلح و التوحيد .​ 


اذا مات بالحرق او باى وسيلة اخرى : فهذا كان سوف يعوق حركتة بعد القيامة و يسبب للكثير الزعر ولم يصدقة احد بسهولة لصعوبة التعرف علية لان العذابات سوف تزيل ملامحة …. و اذا حدثت معجزة للجسد بعد قيامتة لتسهيل الحركة و التعرف علية : فذلك سوف يشكك فى عملية الفداء فى ان الذى مات لم يكن هو نفسة الذى قام فكان لا بد ان الذى يموت هو نفسة الذى يقوم حاملا علامات العذابات للتصديق دون ان تكون تلك العلامات سبب اعاقة فى اى شىء .​ 

ايضا من اسباب اختيار علامات الصليب ان السيد المسيح اراد ان يترك علامة للمسيحيين وهى علامة الصليب ...​ 

فاذا مات مقطوع الرقبة ... فكانت علامة المسيحيين السيف و نبقى زىىىى​ 

واذا مات بالرجم او الحرق ... فأصبحنا عبدة الحجارة او النار ....​ 


فعلامة الصليب كانت انسب علامة .... و لها مدلول و هو :​ 









​ 




( │ ) هذة علامة تدل على الصلح بين السمائيون مع الارضيون وعلى ان الصلح جاء من السماء الى الارض .​ 

( ─ ) و هذة تدل على توحيد الامم مع اليهود .​ 

( ● ) و هذة هى نقطة التقاء الجميع فى السيد المسيح .

و المجد للة دائما ....​ 

على فكرة دى تانى مشاركة ليا و يارب الموضوع يكون عجبكم و اقدر افيدكم ...​ 
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم ...​ 







​*








​


----------



## jim_halim (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكراً علي المعلومات الجميلة 
و أهلاً بيك عضو جديد  في المنتدي  ( مع أن انا نفسي مش قديم قوي برضه ) :smil12: 
و دايماً تعملنا مواضيع جميلة و مفيدة .. 
و كل سنة و أنت طيب  *


----------



## نجم ثاقب (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*##############*

*عذراً أخى الحبيب نجم ..*

*اولا كل سنة وانت طيب ..*

*ثانياً هناك قسم أسمه اسئلة و اجوبة .. يمكنك طرح كل تساؤلاتك فيه *

*تحياتى *

*REDEMPTION*


----------



## jim_halim (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*عندك قسم طويل عريض لحوار الأديان ممكن تحط أستفساراتك اللي أنت عاوزها فيه .. *

*أنت مكسل تعمل موضوع جديد يعني و لا أيه أنا مش فاهم ؟؟ *


----------



## حسام سوما (21 ديسمبر 2006)

يا استاذ

نجم

انتا لو قراة الانجيل بالعهدين القديم والجديد

هتلاقى انى العهد القديم 

فية اشعياء النبى بيتنبا  بميلاد السيد المسيح 

فاليهود كانوا عارفين بمجى السيد المسيح


ثانيا شكرا ليكى جيم

على الموضوع الرائع دة


----------



## نجم ثاقب (22 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم جميعا
أنا مرة حاولت الدخول وطرح الأسئلة
لكن لم تكن مفعلة هذه الخدمة
ان شاء الله عندما أرجع من السفر
سأسأل أسئلتي ضمن قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة
أنا اليوم سفري باذن الله
شكرا لردكم
وكل عام وأنتم بخير جميعا

أخوكم / النجم الثاقب


----------

